

The sharing economy isn't collaborative consumption, it's disaster capitalism - molecule
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/opinion-la/la-ol-sharing-economy-collaborative-consumption-disaster-capitalism-20140604-story.html

======
MarkPNeyer
> The sharing economy isn’t about sharing. It’s about making as many quick
> bucks as possible.

isn't that just as true as the 'old economy'?

> And for too many people, renting out their assets is not about peer-to-peer
> community-building or something to do on a Friday night. It’s an act of
> necessity.

it's always been this way. at least now people have more flexibility in
choosing to what to rent out, and when.

~~~
ggchappell
Perhaps the biggest problem with "the sharing economy" is the name. We need a
more accurate label.

~~~
MarkPNeyer
if you look at it, what uber and airbnb are doing is 'market making' in a
sense. they create more of a market for transportation or lodging, in the
sense that the connect buyers with sellers, allowing people holding extra
housing or transportation services to more easily sell it.

in a way, this transition - from large enterprises dominating a market, to
lots of small buyers and sellers - is the same transition as waterfall
development to agile methodology.

you replace a big, slow, ponderous thing with limited options with something
smaller, faster, and more nimble.

